# Visa Question



## micass (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi Folks, I have now obtained my 6 months visa, great. However, my friend wants me to visit him in Thailand for a week or so. Is there such a thing as a multiple re-entry visa:fingerscrossed: as other countries or does my leaving cancel the visa and I have to go through the 1 month visa process again? Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Found another thread that has information on this, it sounds like once you leave you lose the remaining time on your 6 month visa.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/534314-lsvve-question.html

But best to check though with the Philippine Bureau of Immigration here's there official page, you can message them or call they do message back and answer their phones. https://www.facebook.com/officialbureauofimmigration


----------



## micass (Aug 30, 2017)

Many thanks M.C.A. The thread answered the questions......


----------

